# NCEES Practice Exam



## nmjwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi,

The only thing I could find on the NCEES site was:

PE Electrical and Computer Sample Questions and Solutions Book and CD-ROM

Is this what everyone is referring to as the NCEES practice exam?

Thanks!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2008)

^^That's the one.


----------



## clemente (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah, it should have a morning section and three different afternoon sections.

its pretty good


----------



## nmjwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Guys!! I am sure glad I found this website!


----------

